# 10 000 Members



## p_imbeault (3 Jul 2006)

Congratulations goes to Mr. Bobbit for creating this thriving community, which recently hit 10,000 members (which I think is a great milestone). I have learned an awful lot from a number of intellectual members, and have gotten a good chuckle from some of the less enlightened  :dontpanic:. 

And lets not forget the DS who keep the forum running smoothly (usually  )    Keep up the good work.

Regards,


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jul 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> have gotten a good chuckle from some of the less enlightened


stop laughing at me!


----------



## Rory (3 Jul 2006)

Wow 10,000 people. Good job Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jul 2006)

Thanks Imbeault, we've certainly come a long way in the last few years, in no small part to the efforts of the DS and senior members here. I cull out accounts that have been inactive, so the 10,000 you see here have all been present in the last year or so and we've actually had over 18,000 users register in all.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## karl28 (3 Jul 2006)

Wow 10000 that's awesome its almost the size of my home town great job to all who keep this site running


----------



## navymich (3 Jul 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Wow 10000 that's awesome its almost the size of my home town great job to all who *keep this site running*



Keep up the good work Mike and staff.  And for everyone else, help keep this site running by subscribing!  It's easy to do and you get a coin and other swag out of it too!


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work Mike and staff.  And for everyone else, help keep this site running by subscribing!  It's easy to do and you get a coin and other swag out of it too!



until you renew your subscription... 

then you get a bill


----------



## Franko (4 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> until you renew your subscription...
> 
> then you get a bill



Quiet you......     

Regards


----------



## big bad john (4 Jul 2006)

Not only is it a wonderful place to subscribe to, but it is also a great place to advertise on!  I can attest to that!  I have been advertising for 4 weeks now and the response and recognition of my ad has been great.  The cost is ridiculously low that I smile every time I think of the deal that Mike is giving.  If you are a business owner or if you have a say in the advertising that your company places consider ARMY.CA!


----------



## NavComm (23 Jul 2006)

Congratulations on the success of the site Mike. I've said before but I will say again, it's been a valuable resource for me since starting my military career. It even got mentioned by one of the Sgts at bmq...in an extremely condescending tone he said:

_If any of you fools thinks I'm not smart enough to go on the internet and read army-DOT-ca and see what you're all whining about and all the little hints people give you, well GUESS WHAT?_

That was the moment I thought you'd truly _*arrived*_.

Anyways, thanks again to all the mods who give so much time to keep the site and posters on track. Thank you para for your threads on fitness. Thanks to everyone who patiently answer the questions of new recruits such as myself. I only hope one day I will have the experience and length of service to be of similar assistance to new members.


----------

